
Reasons Not to Buy from Amazon, According to Richard Stallman - emersonrsantos
https://stallman.org/amazon.html
======
mark_l_watson
I agree with Richard, in almost every point he makes about Amazon.

Still, I find myself using Amazon a lot for reasons of convenience. I do try
to buy locally when possible, buy books directly from their source, and for
digital content purchasing, at least split my business to Amazon, Google, and
Apple.

It is wanting to do the right thing vs. sometimes saving money and also more
convenience.

~~~
orangetang
Have you been to your local library lately? I was spurred to sign up from a
post I saw on here, and it’s actually surprising how good the quality of
content is. Plus I save a ton of money on purchasing books AND support the
community. Definitely check it out if you haven’t!

~~~
jborichevskiy
For anyone unfamiliar with borrowing ebooks and audiobooks from U.S. libraries
which use Libby (aka Overdrive) this is a wonderful blog post explaining how
to get started. It's even easier than it looks and has saved me hundreds of
dollars at this point - I highly recommend it!

[https://www.charlieharrington.com/borrowing-library-books-
fo...](https://www.charlieharrington.com/borrowing-library-books-for-your-
kindle)

------
simonblack
Synchronicity.

I personally came to the same conclusions a week or two ago. Amazon keeps
trying to charge me more for less service provided.

------
steve19
One good reason for buying from Amazon: books and audiobook are trivially de-
drmed.

------
boojums
I get that Stallman wants to make a point, but in my opinion calling the
Kindle a Swindle harms his credibility in the same way that using Micro$oft
does.

